# Besoin d'un service au sujet de l'iPad 2



## Lamar (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

quelques questions aux possesseurs d'iPad 2 :
- pouvez-vous connecter votre ipad à un videoprojecteur en composite (pas hd) ? la recopie video intégrale fonctionne-t-elle dans ce cas là ? Y compris avec Pages (si vous le possédez), avec safari, avec d'autres applis ?
- si vous possédez Pages, pouvez éditer un document créé sur un mac ? Où pouvez l'enregistrer ensuite ? Mobileme, Dropbox, autre chose ?

Voilà, ce sont mes deux questions pour l'instant, je sais qu'elles sont très précises et qu'elles demandent un peu de temps et de posséder des solutions logicielles particulières, mais si certains pouvaient me donner quelques infos, ce serait sympa, avant que je me décide à acheter un iPad 2. Je sais que j'ai l'ultime solution de l'acheter sur l'Apple store et de le renvoyer si cela ne me correspond pas, mais je souhaiterais éviter cette solution, j'ai déjà renvoyer un iPad (le 1) il y a quelques mois à cause de ça.

Merci à tous.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Mai 2011)

Oui pour le deux:

La recopie video fonctionne très bien avec les deux applications... Pages et numbers aucun soucis...

Les fichiers iwork s'ouvrent sur pages et numbers, quelque soit la plateforme de création... Certaines fonctions avancées sont expurgée (pas de lien hypertexte d'une diapo a l'autre par ex) mais un message à l'importation te préviens...

Tu peut exporter les fichiers via mail ou dropbox (via dropdav, 5$ /mois maintenant).


----------



## Lamar (25 Mai 2011)

Merci de ta réponse.

En ce qui concerne dropdav (je vais aller me renseigner sur le net pour en savoir plus), cela permet d'ouvrir un fichier pages (par exemple) qui se trouve sur mon dropbox, de le modifier avec l'iPad et de l'enregistrer dans mon dropbox ensuite, pour par exemple le retrouver sur mon mac le soir (et sans avoir plusieurs versions du même fichiers qui se baladent dans différents endroits) ?

Encore merci de ton aide.

PS : petite précision, la recopie video, c'est bien avec un adaptateur classique (celui de l'iPad 1), pas le hd ?


----------

